# What is your favorite poodle color?



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't often get to choose the color of my dogs, since they're all usually rescues... but it's fun to look at the different colors and such.

My Sadie is a slive/blue, which at the time I rescued her, wasn't a very popular color. 
I also like the black/red phantom. My dream dog would be a male, black/red phantom Spoo, a pretty good sized one too, I like bigger dogs. LOL, but not abnormally big.....
Or maybe I'd like a chocolate? Oooo! Or how about a red and white one? 
What I DON'T want is white or light apricot... we have horses and I can just picture a white dog rolling in horse apples and trodding through a huge mud puddle on a trail or something!

*sigh*

There's just too many beautiful colors/patterns to choose from!

Good thing the decision will probably be made for me!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Whiiiiteee *-* I love it. So classic. 
Silver is my next favorite, for sure. Beautiful color! I'd like a male silver spoo for my next poodle. 

But... if red/white wasn't so rare (and kind of questionably bred, from what I've seen) I would be ALL OVER that. I absolutely _love_ red/white dogs!! I have such a huge weakness for them.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

My number one favourite is black, followed by blue and silver.

I have an appreciation for the look of white/ cream, but staining bothers me. People on this forum seem to do a great job of looking after their light dogs, but most light dogs I see in the park have lots of staining around the eyes and mouth.

Really I like the look of all Poodles, I just have a soft spot for black.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

My favorite color just too look at is white. 
But if I had to choose a color to own then its black.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Hmm....that's a tough one! I think they are all so beautiful in their own way! I have a red, a cream and a b&w parti, so of course I am partial to those colors, but I absolutely adore silver--so regal looking! I also have seen some gorgeous sables-very unique! Oh who am I kidding! I love ALL the colors!! LOL!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, now it is red, but before I had Finnegan I would have said white, black or silver


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Silver is my most favorite followed by ice white.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Cream, only because white is much harder to upkeep. I like black and silver too, but it has to be inky black and dark silver (like Suri).


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Red, Apricot, White/Cream, Silver, Brown.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

White/Cream. But if I could get a silver with a coat like my white I would! I also I love the deep reds! But with the prejudice in the ring and quality compared to whites and blacks I will stick with my whites. But, with people like Arreau and Roxy getting out and showing reds and trying to improve things who knows what will happen down the road!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

For sure white for me. I also enjoy looking at all the colors, but a bright white with inky black nose....ahhhhh, I cant stop looking at them  Id like to have another white one day. I love grooming Stella and we have the bath and fluff drying down to a science...so its pretty easy to keep her clean. But, honestly looking at photos of all well groomed poodles just melts my heart


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I have loved every color! Right now, my favorite is silver. I love the look when the color is changing, and it is light with dark ends; the shading looks so pretty to me.

Hmmm...when I started looking it was red & apricot. I thought I did not want a white or light, but adding some color grew on me, so I thought it may be fun. My rescue is cream with apricot ears. I had a brown as a child, and while at first I did not want a black, now I'm thinking I may like to have a black to go with my cream. Oh, and partis and patterns are fun. Okay, so, um, ANYTHING? Hahaha!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I grew up with all black Spoos in my home (save for one really nice blue) so I have always been partial to blacks. The reds of course own my heart, and I am committed to doing my part in helping to improve their conformation and the diversity in their pedigrees. But the ones that take my breath away most often at the shows on TV are whites with inky black pigment. You cannot beat that in my opinion. I would likely never own one, but I do love admiring them.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Blacks and sliver are my favorite! I'm always shocked how much dirt comes out of both of my guys when they get bathed. I can't imagine trying to keep a light colored dog clean. But I love to look at nice white poodles.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't really have a favorite, I like almost all colors.. though right now I'm drooling over silver/white partis. I used to not like browns at all, but the more I see them the more I'm leaning towards them, and if I'm not able to get my silver/white parti next, I'd go for a brown/white parti 

Unfortunately (don't hate me guys!) I don't think I'd ever want to own a red. The color just doesn't appeal to me :x

I used to not care for creams, but then I realized I was adopting one, so now I adore them now too, lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I don't really have a favorite, I like almost all colors.. though right now I'm drooling over silver/white partis. I used to not like browns at all, but the more I see them the more I'm leaning towards them, and if I'm not able to get my silver/white parti next, I'd go for a brown/white parti
> 
> Unfortunately (don't hate me guys!) I don't think I'd ever want to own a red. The color just doesn't appeal to me :x
> 
> I used to not care for creams, but then I realized I was adopting one, so now I adore them now too, lol.


Different strokes for different folks. I am totally not a brown person. I have met browns I enjoy but their colouring and the colour of their eyes just does not appeal to me at all. That is why there is strawberry, vanilla and chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't get me wrong! I love all poodles! Just some colors appeal to me more!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Black, white, any parti, silver and in that order : ))) :beauty:


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have to say I'm really liking the cafe au latte's these days! I dream to have a male cafe spoo one day and his name will be Maddox  Otherwise-well I like them all


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I am totally not a brown person. I have met browns I enjoy but their colouring and the colour of their eyes just does not appeal to me at all. That is why there is strawberry, vanilla and chocolate ice cream.


This is funny how we all have our likes and dislikes because I love browns and the reason I do is not only the color but there eyes are so soulful to me.
My next choice would be silver,red and if I want something real different I would like a black and cream sable. Got love those ice cream flavors LOL....


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh geez, I have really changed on that one. Red was the first color to catch my eye, and I had a wonderful rich red for 8 years. I wanted a black and white parti, with little ticking, but what came into my life was a silver white parti girl, Ellie. No ticking or less ticking with the silver anyway. I NEVER wanted a white, but along with Ellie came her half brother Luke who was a white parti. Know what? I LOVE having a white! So beautiful, and photographs well! Also, Luke is always my gauge as to when to bath the dogs, if he is dirty, then _all my dogs_ are dirty even if they didn't show it!
I would love a jet black, a blue, and a true apricot. I would get another parti some day too. A rich brown with those beautiful eyes would be hard to resist, and oh a silver! Yum! Kai is a silver beige, but I never set out to get one. Didn't know anything about them, just wanted go get a larger sized puppy from a good breeder, and silver beige was it. I guess I like everything, but am more cautious now not to go crazy over a color or pattern over a well bred dog.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Its a tie. Silver then White - hands down my favorite. 
Next would be Blue then Black.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love nearly all colors in a well bred poodle. The one that really grabs me though is a really white white with black pigment. I have my heart set on one in the future. 

Fluffypoos...there's nothing wrong with not preferring a red or any other color. We all have preferences and we are all individuals. It's one thing to not be gaga over a certain color and quite another to bash those who breed them. I'm sure no one is taking offense.

_


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have always liked silvers and now I have a silver mini. I want a red, apricot or brown for my next one. But recently I like how silver-beiges look - Kai has totally changed the way I see silver-beiges


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I love nearly all colors in a well bred poodle. The one that really grabs me though is a really white white with black pigment. I have my heart set on one in the future.
> 
> Fluffypoos...there's nothing wrong with not preferring a red or any other color. We all have preferences and we are all individuals. It's one thing to not be gaga over a certain color and quite another to bash those who breed them. I'm sure no one is taking offense.
> 
> _


No offense taken here at all! We are indeed all individuals. I know women who think Clive Owens is hot. Me...not so much. I am all about George Clooney and Brad Pitt.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am all about George Clooney and Brad Pitt.


LOL~ Same here


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Robert Downey JR... mmmm..


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Whites and creams, silvers, black sand lately I've really started loving the look of cafes and silver beige.
I'm not big on red. I'm just not attracted to them, although I can definitely admire them. Not to mention it would be pretty odd to have a dog whose hair color matched my mom's!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Kai is my new favorite dog on this forum...I love his color


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It varies from month to month or so. Right now it is a beautiful Blue. Silver or jet black would be next. Then a lovely apricot, and finally ice white.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Brown and black are my favorite. Oh, hey! Whaddya know! I have a brown and a black  I like browns anywhere on the spectrum from silver beige to cafe to faded brown to rich brown. 

I secretly would LOVE a black and white parti. The ones with what almost looks like speckles!

Fluffyspoos, I am with you. Red spoos are not my favorite color nor are apricot, though I'm sure I would love one if I had one 

Pudlemom - I love browns for the same reason as you. Those eyes just reach into your soul!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I have two silvers. One is a light platinum silver, and the other is more like pewter. I love 'em both and specifically wanted silver boys when we were looking. Silver seems to have a grace and charm and unique quality to it. No two silver dogs look exactly alike in their coat color, which is something that honestly can't be said for the blacks and whites.

My first poodle was black, and I like that too, but watching poodle shows, I get tired of seeing almost nothing other than black and white. People talk about ring prejudice. I don't show, so I have no opinion on that, but wonder what came first - are the blacks and whites really so much better than the silvers, reds, apricots, browns, and creams, or do people interested in showing just automatically think "ring prejudice" and therefore don't buy or breed the other colors? 

I'd love to see a conformation class with a rainbow of colors represented, to showcase all our beautiful poodle colors, but seems that the typical conformation class has mostly blacks, some whites, and maybe the occasional entry of another color.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I love all colors! Cream, silver, apricot, brown, blue, black...

But I have wanted a red since forever. Actually that's how I ended up with my Sirius, I saw red mini puppies looking to be adopted. They weren't all red though, mom was red and dad was cream, but they were adorable to boot, some redder and some creamer than others. And I picked up the only one who was half red/half cream, haha!

I still hope to adopt one day a red standard girl. 
I just hope to find one.

EDIT: And yeah, I don't think Clive Owen is hot either, haha. For me is all Hugh Jackman, Brendan Fraser, Denzel Washington, Will Smith, Johnny Depp, Robert Downey Jr., Ben Affleck in Daredevil, and OMG I'd better stop!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Matthew McConaughey and Clooney for me, please :hungry: LMAO


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

for me its a 3 way tie between reds, apricots, and blacks
Apricots are really catching my eye right now, especially those that are a beautiful yellowy-champagne colour 
I will most certainly own one of each sometime in my life D

and since we're talking about attractive actors, I'm with the Brad Pitt supporters ;D


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Colours, I love most of them. Red, black I think are my favourites and I have a special spot in my heart for apricots. You guys on the forum have corrupted me with all your lovely spoos and now I love the look of a white with jet black points. I also love a platinum sliver (thanks Thinker)


----------



## NewPoodleLove (Dec 29, 2010)

I love all colors!! But I am partial to black and deep red. I think black male poodles are adorable and if I ever expand and get another one in the future I want a black one that I will name Elvis


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

When I began my search for a spoo, I just knew I wanted a black one and voila... Sadie's now here with me. The only problem with blacks is the difficulty in getting a picture of the expressions on the face. Winter time is the best photo op time for blacks. That all being said, those reds are really good-looking.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Seee.. I'm just not into Brad Pitt.. or Tom Cruise. Not Tom at ALL.
For me, it's a poodle of a different color.. do ya'll know who Randy Orton is?  I'd let him play in my tub any day........ just don't tell my husband.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm coming back to say I can't believe I forgot about b&w partis!! I love partis. I think that I would really rather a black and white parti to a silver for my next boy, honestly. 
I think white is my default favorite because the white dogs are always the ones who catch my attention at the shows. But then it's really just because it's only white and black dogs in the shows, and I'm not typically too crazy for solid black dogs. 

I'm also sad about the lack of NPH love in this forum. Brad Pitt may be great, but he's got nothin on Neil Patrick Harris. Well, okay maybe not nothing... he's a close second


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I never understood that Tom Cruise thing. I don't like him, at all.

Brad Pitt is gorgeous though! You can guess I watch my movies for the hot guys. 

Oops, sorry! Back to Poodle colors!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Gotta jump in on the cute guy thing. Love Johnny Depp; and while I'm not a fan of some of the things in his personal life, I think Tom Brady is beautiful to look at!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I used to be quite picky about the colors o liked, but I think being on jere and interacting/seeing their dogs of all different colors jas broadened my horizons. 

I love light apricot. For obvious reasons, but probably only in a toy or a mini. (mine is rolling around on the rug smacking his lips because he just ate.)

I really like the browns, buy only of they turn out like Millie, lol. I also like the silver beige dogs, but only if they look like Kai. And I like the silvers like Nickel. Lol. See? I broadened by horizons, but only in a specific manner. 

That being said, were a poodle to fall in my life unexpectedly once again, I wouldn't be too picky or have qualms with the color. I enjoy them all because I love the breed!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Matthew McConaughey , please :hungry: LMAO


YUMOLA dinner for 2 please? He falls under the white or black poodle for me.

I use to love, LOVE Brad Pit. After the Angelina Jolie (FACT) ordeal, he became less sexy to me. :afraid: now he falls under my least favorite poodle color LMAO - if there must be one. 

I must say Bon Jovi still does it for me - man he's hot!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I must say Bon Jovi still does it for me - man he's hot!


Oh yyyeeeeaaahhh baaaayyybeeeee LMAO !!!!! Talking about perfect "apricot" :becky: LMAO


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Olie said:


> I use to love, LOVE Brad Pit. After the Angelina Jolie (FACT) ordeal, he became less sexy to me. :afraid: now he falls under my least favorite poodle color LMAO - if there must be one.



TRUE! Can't agree more!!


----------



## tessgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had 2 blacks. First one came to me as one of my clients (I groom dogs) just couldn't keep her any longer. Asked me if I knew of anyone who would like to have her...ME!!!!That is how Maggie came into my life. Had her for 6 years then she went to Rainbow bridge.
The second came to me from a friend of a client. She was black, 9 months old. She was a beauty. Had her for about 5 months and had to rehome her. She thought my little Pom was her squeaky toy or wanted her for one of her meals. Just didn't work.
Tess came to me at 9 wks old. After having the two blacks I needed a change of color, so I went for brown (now she is more of a silver beige).
Blacks for me were very hard to groom. After grooming one I couldn't see the shape of the dog anymore. If your a groomer or you groom your own black dog you know what I'm talking about.
I'm not fussy in what color, I think I'd be happy with any color. I just love to look at a beautifully groomed white Spoo with the inky black nose.
But again, any well groomed dog I enjoy looking at!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Mehpenn said:


> I don't often get to choose the color of my dogs, since they're all usually rescues... but it's fun to look at the different colors and such.
> 
> My Sadie is a slive/blue, which at the time I rescued her, wasn't a very popular color.
> I also like the black/red phantom. My dream dog would be a male, black/red phantom Spoo, a pretty good sized one too, I like bigger dogs. LOL, but not abnormally big.....
> ...


Would you believe I went on line and can't find a picture of a black.red phantom poodle!? I never saw one - do you have a picture?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Trillium said:


> Colours, I love most of them. Red, black I think are my favourites and I have a special spot in my heart for apricots. You guys on the forum have corrupted me with all your lovely spoos and now I love the look of a white with jet black points. I also love a platinum sliver (thanks Thinker)


your dogs are such a deep red - I wish my Ginger was that deep - she is fading! waaa! I love reds


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

The reds that are deep with clean face and black points I think are absolutely gorgeous - BUT I have never seen a poodle I didn't think was beautiful! lol I have a red with liver points from a puppy and breeder and I rescued a brown dog that turned out to be a silver beige - very pretty - love them all!!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Love all colors! Dah, I guess I'm a parti nut but my next will be a white! Also have an old black rescue (his coat is awesome for an old guy but took a lot of care because of the horrible state I got him in) poodles rock! Thats my story and I'm sticking to it! lol


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Would you believe I went on line and can't find a picture of a black.red phantom poodle!? I never saw one - do you have a picture?


Here are some! The one on the far right is black/red:










I love phantoms! I also love sables, and apricots and cremes and whites, and blues and silvers, and silver-beiges, and cafe-au-laits...
I used to not be a fan of the browns and reds but I've totally changed my mind! I love them now too!
I'm not really attracted to solid black. :/
I like partis as long as there's not too much ticking. Not a fan of the ticking.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


Oh, and Johnny Depp for me, please! 



Okay, I had to add this gorgeous dog's pic here too:


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Salukie said:


> Here are some! The one on the far right is black/red:


Wow, what a color combination! I had never seen some like that! So pretty.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> No offense taken here at all! We are indeed all individuals. I know women who think Clive Owens is hot. Me...not so much. I am all about George Clooney and Brad Pitt.


_LOL...I'm with you_!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Interesting!! When I got Vinnie I thought he would clear to silver, but that's not going to happen - I had really wanted a silver, but am now glad that he's not. I see a lot of lighter colored dogs at work with staining - don't like it. Now I'm more partial to darker colors - black and blue. I love to see an ice white dog with black pigment. Not a fan of partis and I thought I didn't really care for phantoms until I saw the red/blacks... WOW!! Those are sharp looking little dogs!!

As for the other... can't stand Tom Cruise - always thought Matt Damon was a hottie though. George Clooney, Harrison Ford.... YUMMY!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

red/apricot and silver.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

+1 for Johnny Depp!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It is so interesting how different everyone's color preferences are! I love ticking but many others don't. Some love reds, some don't like blacks, some love cafes, some hate cafes. Muy interesante :dog:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I looooove a bubble on a phantom, seeing those gorgeous eyebrows going up!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> Okay, I had to add this gorgeous dog's pic here too:


Is that a girl? She looks like she's wearing a bikini top and harem pants!! Very cute. Especially if it really is girl. ;-)


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> Is that a girl? She looks like she's wearing a bikini top and harem pants!! Very cute. Especially if it really is girl. ;-)


Haha, cute! I'm definitely biased, but I love to see they also come in "GSD-like colors". *hides*

And also, Gerard Butler, Christian Bale and Jonathan Rhys Meyers.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love, love, love silvers, whites, and blues--all with inky black pigment, noses and eyes. In the warm color families--love the reds and medium apricots. Think silver and white and blue and white partis are stunning. The blacks stand out so much but I really like to see my dog's eyes. I think all colors of poodles are beautiful, really. When I see Spoospirit and Jester's Mom's poodles all together I think what a beautiful combination of colors.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Mehpenn said:


> What I DON'T want is white or light apricot... we have horses and I can just picture a white dog rolling in horse apples and trodding through a huge mud puddle on a trail or something!


lol - Regardless of coat color, this would have to be addressed with a bath ASAP :afraid:

I really like all coat colors. I just seem to go in cycles regarding which color I am in love with 

At the moment, Black & White tux patterns are at the top of my list. A dark red with black pigment is running a close second. That being said, black will always hold a special place in my heart. My first spoo, Sasha, was black and I still miss her so much. She passed 18 months ago and it still hurts like crazy...


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I just love poodles. . .it's the personality I really go for, and I'm really not picky about color, but if given the choice of spoos with the same amazing personalities, I'd probably go for a silver first, then blue or black in no particular order. I used to think that I didn't want a white or cream because they're so hard to keep clean, but apoodleaday's Lacey's changed my mind about that. Dirt doesn't really "stick" to her after a hike like it does on my bichon. But then again, she doesn't go plowing through the water and rolling in the mud either, and it's so easy to get a good picture of them! Solid colors really appeal to me over parties, though I've seen a few I've liked the look of. I'm not too into the warm colors. . . the browns and reds, though Kai just might change my mind about that. That being said, if a brown or red had the ideal temperament, I'm sure I'd fall in love with their color in about 2 seconds. 

I'm kind of like that with guys too. . .it's all about the personality. There's never someone more drop dead gorgeous than someone who I think has an amazing personality.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I would have to say Silver is my favorite..with some Chrome of course 

I did not like Sable until my daughter bought this one . She is a cream body color, dark gray tipping, guard hairs. Out of 2 silvers


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh, that sable girl is gorgeous!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

tintlet said:


> I would have to say Silver is my favorite..with some Chrome of course
> 
> I did not like Sable until my daughter bought this one . She is a cream body color, dark gray tipping, guard hairs. Out of 2 silvers



Oh, she's gorgeous!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

When I was looking for Penny, the color absolutely had to be red. Now that I have my red girl, I can't decide. They are all so gorgeous! I do like the phantoms alot though.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

i am interested in silver beige, but i've never seen one in person.


----------



## cowbirdcat (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spoo?*

I'm new here. Is a Spoo a standard poodle? Is there a glossary somewhere that can catch me up quickly w/o asking too many questions?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

cowbirdcat said:


> I'm new here. Is a Spoo a standard poodle? Is there a glossary somewhere that can catch me up quickly w/o asking too many questions?


Yup,I don't think we have a glossary but if you hang around you will catch on fast. We don't mind question that's how we all learn from each other.


----------



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

Love all the poodle colours BUT ice white is definitely my pick. I was after a white spoodle before I acquired Ace and was led to believe that he was a white, mind you he is registered as a white but he is a cream, still yearn for an ice white but cream comes as a close second. I have never seen a parti in real life, they are quite eye-catching!


----------



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

cowbirdcat said:


> I'm new here. Is a Spoo a standard poodle? Is there a glossary somewhere that can catch me up quickly w/o asking too many questions?


I have since learned (from this forum) that in the US, a spoodle is known as a standard poodle yet in Australia.....spoodles are known as a cocker spaniel x poodle, lol.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I attend alot of grooming shows....I NEVER ever heard the term SPOO till I joined this forum. We all refer to them as "standards" and we dont say standard WHAT? Its known to be a standard poodle


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmmm.... gotta say, black is my favorite (of course)! Tied for second is silver, silver-beige, and cafe-au-lait. Third would be tied for red or brown.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a apricot colour toy poodle when I was growing up. But Black poodles seem to melt my heart! My 2nd choice would be silver just like beautiful Chagall.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I still love all colors! I LOVE seeing all your pictures, you make me want one of each color, haha!:biggrin1:


----------



## tessgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

cowbirdcat said:


> I'm new here. Is a Spoo a standard poodle? Is there a glossary somewhere that can catch me up quickly w/o asking too many questions?


Yes, Spoo stands for Standard Poodle. 
Don't know if there is a glossary.

Don't mind questions, that's how we learn.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

OK. What does BYB stand for?


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

northerndancer said:


> OK. What does BYB stand for?


backyard breeder. I believe the term is not limited to the dog world.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Love, love, love silvers, whites, and blues--all with inky black pigment, noses and eyes. In the warm color families--love the reds and medium apricots. Think silver and white and blue and white partis are stunning. The blacks stand out so much but I really like to see my dog's eyes. I think all colors of poodles are beautiful, really. When I see Spoospirit and Jester's Mom's poodles all together I think what a beautiful combination of colors.


_Thank you amerique!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love the look of a sable and silver beige.__ I also love the whites with good black pigment._


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> backyard breeder. I believe the term is not limited to the dog world.


Thanks. I guessed one of the B's stood for breeder but that was the best I could do.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Dark Apricot or Red for me, please. But I also love the Browns.


----------

